# Holy... Balls...



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So Ian's take over the world phase 2 torture device landed... And it landed with authority. First lets go over the letter contained within.



ROTT... Hmm well that isn't so bad, I have smoked a lot of things ROTT and they have still been quite nice... So what is he talking about?

Oh... my...



I repeat, oh my... To be honest, when opening the box I had just torn the opening off and through the crack I saw it... A glimmer of the label... And my wife can vouch for me when I say that I immediately said, "holy shit". Well Ian, I can tell you that the fact it is ROTT shouldn't be a problem because it may take me a few years to find the right reason to light this up. As for the rest... They will last as long as I can resist. A couple of them might not be that long.

But holy crap Ian. Thank you. A resounding loud and honest thank you. This is way too much. You are crazy.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

damn....a BHK52 ROTT......truly sinister

I like it.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

wow....not even a smart ass comment could be made.....david enjoy the humidor decoration lol (ok maybe a small smart ass comment) and ian as always damn you hit hard!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Unbelievable! WTG mice!!!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

wow, um ya thats all i can think of.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

holy chit, now that's a hard hit...nice!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy Balls is about right. WOW! That Brain guy is serious about taking over the world.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

So at what point do we start making graven images of golden mice? Amazing work, Ian!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

seriously? seriously!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

How does anyone even compete with that? Seriously Ian you are plain mad brother!!! Congrats our favorite little inappropriate use of the hand dryer guy


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> How does anyone even compete with that? Seriously Ian you are plain mad brother!!! Congrats our favorite little inappropriate use of the hand dryer guy


*Brain:* Oh, this is just the beginning... We are still pissed that USPS is delivering Phase II on the same day as Phase I...

*Pinky:* There are still 2 more Phase II out there and 21 Phase I...

*Brain:* Schedules, why can't USPS keep schedules?!?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

VersionX said:


> So at what point do we start making graven images of golden mice? Amazing work, Ian!


over my rotting corpse is when....if that little freakin' mouse thinks his plans for a New World Order is going to interfere with the LOB's plan for a New World Chaos, then he's been putting too much scotchy scotchy scotch into his water bottle.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh, this is just the beginning... We are still pissed that USPS is delivering Phase II on the same day as Phase I...
> 
> *Pinky:* There are still 2 more Phase II out there and 21 Phase I...
> 
> *Brain:* Schedules, why can't USPS keep schedules?!?


Ian what you don't know is that we have a squid who lives near you. We all passed the hat around at our last "Who To Destroy Next" meeting and raised some cash. Then sent the cash to our secret squid to pay off the USPS just to screw up your package timing. As usual the squids plan worked perfectly.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Just because they are ROTT doesnt mean the cc dont have age, find out the box codes and this may be easier on you than you think. 

Ohh, and awesome hit by the by


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

:jaw: I think it's safe to say that Brain is back to #2 in command. Amazing hit!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

did someone say there is scotch in water bottles somewhere?.....Ian....whoa....great hit man (as usual).....there are OG squid bits landing all the way down here in SoCal after that explosion


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy $hit! World domination might be that much closer for Ian with hits like that. I think I would faint if I got those sticks in a bomb. Those are any cigar smokers dream sticks. Enjoy David!!

Hats off to you mouse, an awesome hit indeed.

What are the sticks I between the siglo & Behike?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> Holy $hit! World domination might be that much closer for Ian with hits like that. I think I would faint if I got those sticks in a bomb. Those are any cigar smokers dream sticks. Enjoy David!!
> 
> Hats off to you mouse, an awesome hit indeed.
> 
> What are the sticks I between the siglo & Behike?


*Brain:* They are a Cuaba Divino and a RASS...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Swany said:


> Just because they are ROTT doesnt mean the cc dont have age, find out the box codes and this may be easier on you than you think.
> 
> Ohh, and awesome hit by the by


*Brain:* Trust me they are all ROTT...

*Pinky:* Box codes from April 2011 - June 2011...


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Unreal. Uber-congrats David. Enjoy those epic sticks...perhaps when you get a 1,146m headshot in BF3?


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

damn


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I've said it before, but it needs said again...

Ian, you are insane.

That is all.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Hot dang. Good thing the mouse is on our team


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Truly brilliant. But what less did I expect from a mouse?


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

DAMN!!!
What a hit - I'm speechless!!!!
I even felt tremors from it down here in Houston!!!


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Sincere condolences, oh my brother. :ss

*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/303692-brain-drives-mean-truck.html#post3460834*


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Boom schacka waw waw


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Tried to give an RG bump for an unbelievable gift! Alas,I have to spread it around more though


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I'm floored and obviously will continue to be. I already know now I won't possibly be able to come up with adjectives to describe this display of generosity from Ian! And to think there will be 30+ more of these.....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well I'm floored and obviously will continue to be. I already know now I won't possibly be able to come up with adjectives to describe this display of generosity from Ian! And to think there will be 30+ more of these.....


*Brain:* Not exactly, there were only 3 BTD's...

*Pinky:* The rest are all ISOM though...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Kinda felt a bit like Christmas yesterday.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Kinda felt a bit like Christmas yesterday.


Christmas in the Northwest...
...it's a gift Brain wrapped in red, white, and blue!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

And this was the face I made


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Hot dang. Good thing the mouse is on our team


that makes no difference whatsoever, you scwewy wabbit...the mouse would have no qualms whatsoever about doing the exact same thing to any member of the LOB, if he decided to.

the only difference is that he might use a lockbox....or is that just for little old me?


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

wow... talk about a dream bombing... great job!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy crap! A true WMD!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

BHK52.. wowzers! What-a bomb


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Uh...*WOW!*

Nice hit!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wooooo doggie! WOW!


----------

